# Anybody els a wall and floor tiler



## Benanderton (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm a wall and floor tiler from the uk I am 30 and have been tiling for 8 years now but don't have any formal qualifications just the experience. I was going to get my NVQ level 2 via the fast track for experienced tilers, do you know if this would be accepted to work in Australia? 

Thanks for you time, Ben


----------

